

Jason Calacanis' Message to Gen Y People - pearkes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpuAggEyHfk

======
michaelpinto
I admire Jason Calacanis very much, but as a Gen Xer I recall being labeled as
a "slacker" through much of the 90s and what it taught me is that you
shouldn't label an entire generation. Many twentysomethings are really trying
to figure out who they are in life and how they fit in, very few have the
drive -- and if you look at Gen X, Boomers and Silents at that age I think
you'll find the same thing. I also think if you look at the battlefields of
Afghanistan or inside Facebook you meet plenty of kick ass folks from Gen Y.

I also love the fact that as a generation Gen Y isn't cynical — and that
important if you want to make the next "great thing". Michael Dell is a poster
child for being a successful Gen Xer but he hasn't changed the world -- on the
other hand Zuck's baby already played a part in an actual revolution.

My advice to Gen Y: Find your passion, work your ass off and make something
amazing happen in this world. And that's the same advice I'd give to any
twentysomething be it now, 1991 or 2031.

